# Panama City Beach - Share - July 8, 2018 @ 1 pm, 4 hours



## gemelko (Jun 6, 2018)

Panama City Beach - Share our Charter - July 8, 2018 @ 1 pm, 4 hours
Looking for 1 or 2 additional guests to split rate. Boat is accessible, has AC and head and first mate.

From the charters website... This trip will take us trolling for Kingfish and Spanish Mackerel. First mate on board to prep both live and artificial baits on this trip. All required equipment is provided by the charter. Includes rod, reels & tackle (penn and shimano), live bait, lures, fishing licence. 

NOT Included: Catch cleaning & filleting, snacks, drinks, lunch, fly fishing equipment. 

Keep catch, catch and release allowed, strictly catch and release (hammerhead sharks). Captain Mike Mandeville. 

Just be warned, we are 2 fun women with no fishing experience! 
Excited to be on the water and to catch something we can eat!


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

To be honest a 4 hr trip is not to good for offshore. You really need to do an 8 hr trip at least. They'll take you farther out to catch better fish.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

We need pics first!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> To be honest a 4 hr trip is not to good for offshore. You really need to do an 8 hr trip at least. They'll take you farther out to catch better fish.


I was thinking the same thing. I fish out of the PC area and it will take 4 hours to get to and from Wahoo/Tuna waters with zero fishing time. Now, with that said, you can catch spanish/kings almost from shore. So a 4 hour trip will be fine for that. :yes:


----------



## gemelko (Jun 6, 2018)

Spanish and Kings will be just fine for us.


----------



## gemelko (Jun 6, 2018)

Lastcast.... Pictures?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

So, how did it go?


----------



## gemelko (Jun 6, 2018)

*Panama City Beach - Share our Charter - July 8, 2018 @ 1 pm, NOW 6 hours! Looking for 1 or 2 additional guests to split rate. *Boat is accessible, has AC and head and first mate. Let's go get some SNAPPER!!!!

From the charters website... This trip will take us trolling. First mate on board to prep both live and artificial baits on this trip. All required equipment is provided by the charter. Includes rod, reels & tackle (penn and shimano), live bait, lures, fishing licence. 

NOT Included: Catch cleaning & filleting, snacks, drinks, lunch, fly fishing equipment. 

Keep catch, catch and release allowed, strictly catch and release (hammerhead sharks). Captain Mike Mandeville. 

Just be warned, we are 2 fun women with no fishing experience! 
Excited to be on the water and to catch something we can eat!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

NoMoSurf said:


> So, how did it go?


LOL
she posted 7/8 not 6/8
nomobeer 4 u

jack


----------

